# Any tall riders on Giant Advance Defy XL



## onemoreshot (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been looking for bikes for some time. I really like the Defy Advance Pro 1. I am worried about fit though. Bike stores typically do not carry XL frames or 61 inch frames so it is very difficult to test ride. I am 6' 4" with a 36 regular pant in seam (not cycling in seam measurement). Anyone of similar size have any experience with the Defy?


----------



## Silentfoe (Aug 22, 2009)

I do. I am 6'2 and I prefer the L size. I think you'd fit rather well on an XL.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a 2013 advanced sl and its a large, Im 6ft 4, 255 (got beefier wheels cuz of weight) the bike fits like a glove, I test road the hell out of it for a wknd-no regrets here.


----------

